# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Juego de Miguel Angel Gea

## Almejandrito

Hooola!

Hace un tiempo vi un juego de Miguel Angel Gea, en la tele, no estoy seguro de si fue en Nada por aquí, o en otro sitio. El caso es que era un juego de cartas, con una presentación que me encantó y lo he estado buscando por internet, pero no recuerdo como se llama y no hay mucho por ahí (o no he encontrado yo mucho)

El juego consisitía en que iba contando una historia sobre las cuatro dimensiones del tiempo, el pasado (Y hacía un montón de cartas que creo eran todas reyes), el presente(otro montón), el futuro (otro montón), y la dimensión de los sueños y los deseos, el caso es que no recuerdo muy bien (por eso quiero volver a verlo)pero hacía volverse a las cartas blancas, todo el montón perdía la cara y se volvía blanco, y al final resultaba que todas las caras de las cartas acababan en el montón de las cartas de la dimensión de los sueños. La presentación del juego fue de las más bonitas y elegantes que he visto.

Si alguien sabe de que juego estoy hablando que me ponga el nombre del juego para buscarlo please!! Y si sabe donde hay un video del juego pues... ¿Se podría poner un link?

Muchas gracias!!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Es un juego de Miguel Aparicio, no esta publicado ni a la venta.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

La verdad es que es un juego de reunión de cuatro cartas (en este caso reyes) muy bonito. Con algo de experiencia, sabes el principio que usa. Sin embargo, no hago ese juego, porque no soy quién para hacerlo en público, prefiero guardármelo para mí. 
Eso sí, repito que es muy bonito, y en manos de Gea, seguro que se multiplica el impacto.
Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es uno de esos juego sen los que el autor 'regala' el privilegio de hacerlo a quién el decide. Obviamente cualquier avanzado en la magia podría sacar la mecánica y hacerlo.. pero no sería bien visto por el gremio. Es uno de esos juegos 'par disfrutar'.

----------


## as-de-corazones

Estoy de acuerdo con Magic O'Malley, es un juego de esos que es un privilegio que te lo hagan, y es para disfrutar. Yo he tenido la suerte de verlo pero si alguine pusiese algun link donde verlo de nuevo no estaria mal.


Saludos.

----------


## miguelajo

El problema es que tu puedes tener ética pero el 80% de los magos que aprenden viendo videos y foros de magia no la tiene y entonces veríamos en breve a muchos magos hablando de las cuatro dimensiones del tiempo.
Y diciendo que el pasado, por su condición de pasado..noes, ....FUE.
Creo que me se la charla de memoria, la primera vez que lo vi se me pusieron los pelos de punta y todavía me sigue pasando cada vez que Gea decide compartir el regalo que le hizo Aparicio.

----------


## Almejandrito

Vaya!!
Pues esto le da aún más valor al juego, ahora me parece mucho más "bonito", al saber que tiene esa historia por detras. No sabía que hubiese juegos que se regalan. La verdad es que cuando lo vi me dejó alucinado, y así tendrá que seguirme pasando hasta que lo vuelva a ver supongo...

Bueno, no importa, guardo en mi memoria casi todo lo que decía (creo), solo quería verlo por volver a disfrutar de él, y aún así por lo menos he descubierto un nombre nuevo que no conocía (que emocionante es esto de ser novato) Miguel Aparicio, así que si el juego es suyo, debe tener alguno más así de bonito (Hay que ver lo que una presentación bien hecha hace).

Un saludo, y muchas gracias!

----------


## shark

sin duda una de las mejores presentaciones que he visto de una reunion de "reyes". :twisted:

----------


## Ella

> El problema es que tu puedes tener ética pero el 80% de los magos que aprenden viendo videos y foros de magia no la tiene y entonces veríamos en breve a muchos magos hablando de las cuatro dimensiones del tiempo.
> .


una prueba de ello, y presentado a concurso, y para colmo mal ejecutado (no solo tecnicamente).
http://blogdemagia.com/2007/11/11/te...or-weribongui/

----------


## Serpiente

El video de Gea está en Youtube, en la gala GAF. Y es cierto, preciosa la presentación, los pelos como escarpias.

----------


## queco

Temáticamente, este sería de los reyes Burguer king.


La charla, fantástica.

----------


## dreaigon

Pues la verdad esque es uno de esos juegos, que como ya dicen, pone los pelos como escarpias.

Técnicamente, para una persona medio avanzada, no es díficil de realizar, pero, creo que lo que da belleza a este juego, en diferencia a sus otros "iguales" (en efecto, me refiero) es la profundidad de su charla.

Además, creo que desde que vi ese juego, me animé a crear charlas con tanta intensidad a mis juego.

un 10.

EDITO:  No había visto el video que ha puesto ella.
Contando, por supuesto, que tiene que estar mucho más pulido técincamente, ¿Solo le falta parpadear a la par que Gea en cuanto a charla, no?

Opino y .

----------


## letang

A mi lo que más me ha gustado es que Ella va por ahí robando sucursales bancarias   :Lol:  



> (...) yo puedo creer que no es justo que tengas solamente tu un BBV y por eso irrumpo tu casa y te lo robo (...)
> 
> (...)yo tambien quiero tu BBV porque me gusta!! mi carencia de valores y moralidad humana me permiten ir a robartelo(...)

----------


## funkenstain

La verdad es que el juego es muy bonito, muy poetico.  Tuve la suerte de que Gea me contara la historia misma del juego.
Y como bien dijieron otros antes, es un juego para DISFRUTAR.

----------


## Ella

> La verdad es que el juego es muy bonito, muy poetico.  Tuve la suerte de que Gea me contara la historia misma del juego.
> Y como bien dijieron otros antes, es un juego para DISFRUTAR.


gea te hizo el juego o te conto como lo apredio? podrias compartir la anecdota?

----------


## funkenstain

A Miguel Angel lo conoci aqui en Chile este año, pero en un ambiente bastante más intimo que en un congreso de magia porque antes de eso nos juntamos en casa de otro mago chileno (Juan Varela) que es amigo de él.
Fue ese día que le comente lo mucho que me gustaba el juego y me contó que se lo había regalado Miguel Aparicio, quién tiene a su vez una presentación aún más poética del juego (hace magia solo para círculos poéticos).....el juego fue parte de su rutina ganadora del FLASOMA 98 (creo que fue ese el año). El nombre del juego, por lo menos para Gea es "Tiempo de Aparicio" (no se acordaba del nombre original).
Días después le pregunte si me dejaba hacer el juego a lo que me respondió que no, ya que no era de él, pero que si me había gustado tanto buscara mi propia forma de presentarlo, para así poder transmitir mi propia personalidad (lo que en verdad es bastante más enriquecedor en la magia)
Bueno, la historia es eso....espero que les haya gustado y les sea interesante

----------


## raszagar

La presentacion de este "Ases de McDonald" es realmente bonita, lo vi por primera vez en nada por aqui, en youtube como han dicho circula un video de gea en la gala GAF de magia 07.07.07:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=voUW-xfnE4g
Donde se ve el juego, aunque por la mala calidad y la distancia no se puede disfrutar del todo, mejor quien quiera verlo que consiga el programa de nada x aqui en el que sale, que no se exactamente cual es.
Yo lo he vuelto a recordar y he buscado mas informacion por la discusion que ha formado el video de weribongui en el blog de magia. Y personalmente, aunque creo que no esta bien que haya copiado la charla no lo veo algo tan horrible... mirandolo por el lado bueno también le ha hecho publicidad a Gea y Miguel Aparicio, no? jeje!.
Saludos!

----------


## magicderius

La rutina de es muy muy bonita y yo veo bien que quiera compartir el regalo, yo he visto a gente "imitar" el juego y aunque sale bien no es lo mismo... yo prefiero hacer asamblea de ases al estilo palmer... jeje

----------


## raszagar

Una cosa curiosa es que el video del que hablamos esta entre los 7 finalistas del concurso de blogdemagia:
http://blogdemagia.com/2007/12/03/fi...deos-de-magia/

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Le puse un mensaje.

----------


## BusyMan

> mirandolo por el lado bueno también le ha hecho publicidad a Gea y Miguel Aparicio, no?


Lo cual les hace de una faltaaa...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No se....... 

- Yo estoy preparando un 'chow' con un colega y pedí permiso a Rafa Cama y a Mr. Poza para ejecutar una verisión de su 'Nunca 3' que, por mucho que no deje de ser una versión del 'siempre seis', es *SU* versión. 

- El 5 de enero, cumpleaños de mi madre, haré 'unas magias' como viene siendo habitual. Este año quería presentar (ojo al contexto: una simple reunión de 10 familiares) una rutina que vi a *Alberto de Figueiredo* en Shalakabula (Dados, *sombrero*... Muy adecuada para mi personaje habitual). Aún siendo apra el contexto citado, le pedí permiso a Alberto. Me dijo que el juego estaba más o menos publicado, así que no hacía falta que me lo diera pero agradeció la petición.

¿Es tan difícil entender el concepto 'respeto'?

----------


## shark

Yo tampoco sé..

Hace ya mucho tiempo que pedi permiso a rafa cama para hacer el siempre 6 tal y como lo hace el, pero distinto.

No se si me explico.

Lo hago igual....pero distinto.

Irlandés : mira tu email

----------


## Ayy

Así va la magia...
Y pensar que yo tengo un año mas, solo un año mas, que alguien tan inmaduro y prepotente...
que gente..

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por miguelajo
> 
> El problema es que tu puedes tener ética pero el 80% de los magos que aprenden viendo videos y foros de magia no la tiene y entonces veríamos en breve a muchos magos hablando de las cuatro dimensiones del tiempo.
> .
> 
> 
> una prueba de ello, y presentado a concurso, y para colmo mal ejecutado (no solo tecnicamente).
> http://blogdemagia.com/2007/11/11/te...or-weribongui/


No había leído este post hasta hoy. No tengo mucha experiencia como para criticar, pero si puedo decir que una baraja francesa no solo consta de picas, diamantes, tréboles y rombos.

----------


## ign

Recuerdo que Ella le corrigió un poco la Emsley y el niñato dijo: "A mí me gusta así".

Eso sí, como gane el concurso ese impresentable, abandono los foros y me desentiendo de internet.
Lo cual no estaría mal, así tendría más tiempo para estudiar, pensar y practicar, que buena falta me hace...   :Wink:

----------


## raszagar

> ... pero si puedo decir que una baraja francesa no solo consta de picas, diamantes, tréboles y rombos.


Efectivamente... estan los corazones, jeje! :-P




> Eso sí, como gane el concurso ese impresentable, abandono los foros y me desentiendo de internet.


Quizas lo digas de broma, pero por si acaso... no generalices, por una persona que no te guste no tienes que dejar internet, en internet participan muchas personas y se puede encontrar de todo, tanto bueno como malo.

Saludos!

----------


## BusyMan

> por una persona que no te guste no tienes que dejar internet, en internet participan muchas personas y se puede encontrar de todo, tanto bueno como malo.


También fuera de la pantalla... lo mismito, pero además te da el fresquito en la cara.

----------


## ign

> Iniciado por raszagar
> 
> por una persona que no te guste no tienes que dejar internet, en internet participan muchas personas y se puede encontrar de todo, tanto bueno como malo.
> 
> 
> También fuera de la pantalla... lo mismito, pero además te da el fresquito en la cara.


Y en vez de tener una pantalla delante, tienes unas cervezas heladas...  8)  8)  8)

----------


## ignoto

> Y en vez de tener una pantalla delante, tienes unas cervezas heladas...  8)  8)  8)


Las cervezas os las dejo todas.

Yo prefiero tener delante un escote generoso bien dispuesto a crecer ante mis atenciones.

----------


## aiturran

> A Miguel Angel lo conoci aqui en Chile este año, pero en un ambiente bastante más intimo que en un congreso de magia porque antes de eso nos juntamos en casa de otro mago chileno (Juan Varela) que es amigo de él.
> Fue ese día que le comente lo mucho que me gustaba el juego y me contó que se lo había regalado Miguel Aparicio, quién tiene a su vez una presentación aún más poética del juego (hace magia solo para círculos poéticos).....el juego fue parte de su rutina ganadora del FLASOMA 98 (creo que fue ese el año). El nombre del juego, por lo menos para Gea es "Tiempo de Aparicio" (no se acordaba del nombre original).
> Días después le pregunte si me dejaba hacer el juego a lo que me respondió que no, ya que no era de él, pero que si me había gustado tanto buscara mi propia forma de presentarlo, para así poder transmitir mi propia personalidad (lo que en verdad es bastante más enriquecedor en la magia)
> Bueno, la historia es eso....espero que les haya gustado y les sea interesante


Tuve la fortuna que Miguel Angel también me contara la historia acerca del juego y cómo Miguel Aparicio se lo dio como un regalo para él.

Realmente que una persona esté concursando y haciendo exactamente la misma charla, sin siquiera entregar algo de su originalidad, presentación y sensibilidad, es no tener respeto siquiera por algo que es tan personal para Miguel Angel. 

Es mi visión del asunto, además es una maravilla de juego y deja a profanos y magos maravillados, que Miguel Angel y Aparicio solamente pueden hacer.

Creo que aunque quisiera hacer el juego, no lo haría como él, pues fue un regalo y para Miguel Angel interpretarlo tiene un sentido diferente y me sería imposible transmitirlo.

Saludos,

Antonio

----------


## raszagar

> Iniciado por BusyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por raszagar
> 
> ...


Una cosa no quita la otra ¬_¬

Me uno a Ignoto con lo del escote, jeje!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pues yo no.....

Si el escote crece..... es que está a punto de salir el Alien.

Yo preferiría tener, si puede ser, un pantalla de cervezas heladas y un escote generoso que me diera en la cara.

 :P

----------


## Ella

y si, amigos, youtube empieza a dar sus frutos con el juego de gea
otro video mas!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8pXUOA9Gjk

----------


## BusyMan

Le puse un comentario educadísimo comentando este asunto e incluso felicitándole por cómo lo realizaba...

Lo ha borrado  :Smile1:  prefiere que le adulen

----------


## Isma84

Juego impresionante, ojala sea capaz algun dia de poder hacer algun efecto como ese, eso si yo creo que lo imporante es respetar y aprenderte al dedillo la misma charla... sin nisiquiera hacer mencion a él...

Pues eso lo dicho  :roll:

----------


## BusyMan

Muy bien Isma... o no te he entendido o no has entendido tú nada de lo que estamos hablando ni en qué consiste la ética en la Magia (que dicho de paso tampoco es muy compleja ni muy amplia).

----------


## eidanyoson

Busy, el segundo mensaje de momento, no te lo han borrado. Estoy por ver cuanto tardan en borrarnos tu segundo, el de raszagar y el mío.

----------


## ignoto

Ya no están.   :Lol:

----------


## keko

Los mensajes críticos son del pasado... borrados, eliminados, editados...
Los mensajes aduladores son del presente y futuro... magníficos, geniales, encantadores...

La verdad que a ojos profanos, el juego no está tan mal ejecutado, no? espero que si contestáis que sea de verdad y que sirva para aprender. 
si nos fijamos si que se ven ciertos movimientos, pero de ahí se ve la importancia de una buena charla, que haga al espectador usar otros sentidos que no sea exclusivamente la vista.

----------


## Patito

Keko, me da que eres tú el autor del vídeo?

----------


## keko

> Keko, me da que eres tú el autor del vídeo?



jejeje, si fuera así me haría moderador y borraría tu mensaje el primero.

----------


## Ella

> Le puse un comentario educadísimo comentando este asunto e incluso felicitándole por cómo lo realizaba...
> 
> Lo ha borrado  prefiere que le adulen


yo tambien le puse dos comentarios, uno hablandole de la etica,y otra diciendole que estaba mal ejecutado, borro los dos

----------


## letang

"Gracias Ella por tu comentario, me alegro que te haya gustado"

Total, para que te responda así, casi que ni merece la pena; ni ponerle una crítica constructiva ni ponerle un alago.   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> La verdad que a ojos profanos, el juego no está tan mal ejecutado, no? espero que si contestáis que sea de verdad y que sirva para aprender. 
> si nos fijamos si que se ven ciertos movimientos, pero de ahí se ve la importancia de una buena charla, que haga al espectador usar otros sentidos que no sea exclusivamente la vista.



 :Lol:   si no sabe ni hacer una msley!!
la magia se compone de un porcentaje de tecnica y otro de presentacion, no han de existir parches (como esto hago mal, lo tapo con esto otro), porque no todos los espectadores son iguales, y mucho menos uno de debe permitir estos fallos por video porque la gente los ve mil veces, es mejor que se grabe revelando directamente el juego.
el juego esta bien hecho al 100% y se aprovecha todas las posibilidades que tiene cuando estan al 100% dominada la presentacion y tecnica, siendo estas porcentajes distintas de importancia ante el total de juego.
es decir, si en un examen para sacar un diez has de contestar TODAS las preguntas, incluso la ultima  (aunque sea solo una) en la que te habla de algo distinto a las anteriores, asi sea solo una pregunta (1%) del total, si no la contestas, no tienes el diez.





> Los mensajes críticos son del pasado... borrados, eliminados, editados...
> Los mensajes aduladores son del presente y futuro... magníficos, geniales, encantadores....


te escuchas cuando hablas?? la mayor parida que he oido en mi vida. que si alguiente dice algo critico como: no sabes hacer una msley, se borra porque es pasado :Confused:  se borra porque a lo mejor le da verguenza que se lo digan o quiere solo elogios porque tiene baja la autoestima.
con un juego como ese se deberia tener una media (en youtube) de cinco estrellas, el video mas visto de su categoria y mil quinientos mensajes y honores (que te da youtube) de felicitacion, porque los tags estan en ingles, y por tanto lo ve todo el mundo, claro que esto se consigue si esta BIEN HECHO.. yo con un juegos mucho menos que eso lo he conseguido, y muchas mas personas (por ejemplo ese juego de : esto, aquello, con las tarjetas)....el profano ssabe apreciar las cosas que estan estan mal o bien hechas aunque no se sea mago.
mal esta en tratarlo como ignorante e intentandole engañar dandole gato por liebre, hay que buscar siempre lo mejor para el.

el juego esta pesimamente ejecutado y la entonacion no llega a calar, simplemente repite como loro una charla bonita, como si se leyera un poema de paporreta, sin las pausas y sentimiento que requiere para llegar a CONMOVER, si se hace asi la gente se pone en pie y aplaude, incluso los que no le gusta la poesia.
si se remeda y para colmo mal, solamente aplaude el ignorante o los amigos como apoyo, y la persona queda estancada sin evolucionar porque no se ha quitado la venda de los ojos, y no porque no pueda, si no porque no quiere.
EN EL MUNDO DE LOS CIEGOS EL TUERTO ES REY

----------


## ignoto

> "Gracias Ella por tu comentario, me alegro que te haya gustado"
> 
> Total, para que te responda así, casi que ni merece la pena; ni ponerle una crítica constructiva ni ponerle un alago.



Alagar.
*H*ermoso verbo.

----------


## magomago

> La verdad que a ojos profanos, el juego no está tan mal ejecutado, no? espero que si contestáis que sea de verdad y que sirva para aprender. 
> si nos fijamos si que se ven ciertos movimientos, pero de ahí se ve la importancia de una buena charla, que haga al espectador usar otros sentidos que no sea exclusivamente la vista.


Fatal, el juego esta fatalmente ejecutada,al principio lo que hace no tiene logica ninguna , en los dobles en vez de una carta parece que esta volviendo medio mazo.Las elmsley las hace fatal y podría continuar....
Pero claro , si el chaval solo quiere escuchar criticas positivas ¿para que darle negativas?,que siga haciendo el juego y sus amigos le digan oye ¿por que le das la vuelta así a las cartas? y diga... os voy a borrar los comentarios,si es que no os dejais ilusionar................
Es penoso que el 90% de los videos de youtube sean meras copias de juegos que han sacado otros magos en video. Mira que hay juegos en GEC,hay cientos de libros con juegos muy buenos, ... PERO NO.... queremos siempre ese juego ya trabajado , en el que solo tengamos que LIMITARNOS A COPIAR. Y aun encima copiamos mal y sin pensar en por que lo hace así o asá y al menos hacer OTRA COSA , aunque parecida NO IGUAL.

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por keko
> 
> Los mensajes críticos son del pasado... borrados, eliminados, editados...
> Los mensajes aduladores son del presente y futuro... magníficos, geniales, encantadores....
> 
> 
> te escuchas cuando hablas?? la mayor parida que he oido en mi vida. que si alguiente dice algo critico como: no sabes hacer una msley, se borra porque es pasado se borra porque a lo mejor le da verguenza que se lo digan o quiere solo elogios porque tiene baja la autoestima.
> con un juego como ese se deberia tener una media (en youtube) de cinco estrellas, el video mas visto de su categoria y mil quinientos mensajes y honores (que te da youtube) de felicitacion, porque los tags estan en ingles, y por tanto lo ve todo el mundo, claro que esto se consigue si esta BIEN HECHO.. yo con un juegos mucho menos que eso lo he conseguido, y muchas mas personas (por ejemplo ese juego de : esto, aquello, con las tarjetas)....el profano ssabe apreciar las cosas que estan estan mal o bien hechas aunque no se sea mago.
> mal esta en tratarlo como ignorante e intentandole engañar dandole gato por liebre, hay que buscar siempre lo mejor para el.


Con mi frase anterior quería expresar lo mismo que has puesto tú...

No son mias esas palabras, son mias "imitando" al que hace el video, como si él dijera que si se hace una crítica se borra porque no le gusta, por eso digo que son pasado, ya no estan, han sido borradas, y los mensajes bonitos, las palmaditas virtuales se quedan porque el tiene que sentirse admirado, hoy y siempre (presente y futuro). 

El que quiere aprender sabe leer y aceptar las críticas.

----------


## Ayy

yo le he puesto una critiquilla... a ver cuando me borra...
la de busy de hace una hora sigue ahi jajaja

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo le comenté seguido al primero de Busy y no duró ni media hora... 

Lo que realmente me horroriza es la forma de cubrir la baraja después de realizar el salto, casi esconde la baraja debajo del otro brazo. La risa.

----------


## Ella

yo al chico le ofreci que se grabe haciendo bien el juego y que haria lo posible por hacerselo llegar a gea
eso si seria un homenaje, pero por lo que he visto, no quiere eso, simplemente es un pretexto para lucirse en youtube haciendo el juego mal, es decir, esta insultando a gea con su forma de malinterpretar su juego, es una parodia.

keko: que complejo eres para hablar!!!, dudo que alguien te haya entendido con tu frase, mas bien parecia otra cosa  :Lol:  
lo siento!

----------


## BusyMan

Claudia... todo el mundo entendió a Keko... eres de lo que no hay :P

----------


## laso

La verdad es que no me encuentro nada bien. A demás, me encuentro viendo un video que está tan enfermo como yo. Fiebre, tos  expectorante (os ahorrare detalles), dolores musculares, irritación de las vías respiratorias. Soy un trágico poema con patas y una baraja en una mano temblorosa, algo que el tiempo no va ha curar. Lo hará mi propio sistema inmunológico ayudado por un muco-lítico y un “carro” de analgésicos, ellos me sacaran de este cuerpo maltrecho que no reconozco como mió.

Que el tiempo lo cura todo es una gran mentira, el tiempo no cura nada. Si no ponemos remedio a nuestros males y nuestras defensas internas no funcionan, por mucho tiempo que pase, no sanaremos. 

Males:

Originalidad. En fin… no voy a decir que lo ha copiado porque, si lo hubiera copiado de verdad, el juego estaría bien hecho. Es tan original como un discurso político preelectoral.  

La charla es pésima. Es pésima porque no le cuadra, no le encaja. La dice con la emoción de un crustáceo. Y mira que el “libreto” de esta obra es bueno pero, no se entiende en sus labios. ¿No es verdad ángel de amor, que hay clases de dicción? 

La técnica. Es burda, soez y tabernera. Me recuerda a mi tío Kike cuando, en mi infancia, nos escamoteaba monedas con un giro brusco de muñeca precedido de un “…ahora está” y siguiéndole un “…ahora no está”. La justificación corporal de los movimientos falsos es inexistente, lo que  hace evidente, al público en general, que no se hace lo que parece. La cobertura de los movimientos secretos es penosa – algo que suele suceder en los videos en los que no se ve el rostro- vamos, que se ven hasta las intenciones.

La escenografía, la expresión corporal, la iluminación, etc. Todo transmite el mismo encanto que un video de contactos para adultos. Podría seguir pero me canso con facilidad

Remedios:
Mal lo veo. Si borra los comentarios críticos es que no acepta los muco-líticos. Vamos que no quiere echar las flemas que le atoran la inteligencia creativa y la capacidad de aprendizaje. Así que, seguirá copiando y seguirá haciéndolo mal. Debería ir al Medico
–yo, el debería leer mas-.

Sería cómico, si no diéramos tanta pena, el con su video y yo con mis flemas.  

¡¡Ah!! yo tambien entendí a keko a la primera  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

lo raro es que lo unico que no ha borrado ha sido el comentario de busy, el resto si y ha contestado lo siguiente:
Todos los juegos son de alguien y no creo yo que nadie se deba de ofender sea el juego que sea, sea un regalo... me da exactamente igual. Yo no voy a vender el juego, ni lo voy a explotar, ni nada así. Por otra parte NADIE tiene derecho a faltarme el respeto y eso ha pasado, y como eso ha pasado, el video NO lo quitaré y encima prefiero que me critequeis ya que así tendrá mas visitas. Espero a ver sido lo suficientemente claro

----------


## keko

ahora el que no entiende si se me ha entendido de verdad soy yo  :roll: 
tengo que hacer un cursillo de emoticonos

Lo que está bien es lo de votar a favor y en contra de los mensajes, algunos ya no se leen.

por visitar un video de youtube te dan algo? voy a poneros uno en la seccion de videos no-magicos

----------


## yang

Estoy deacuerdo con todos vosotros.

Nadie le puede proibir colgar un video pero si aconsejar, pero no se deja!!
Yo conozco a ese chico ( no personalmente ) i me extraña ese comportamiento.

No esta bien que aya colgado ese video y creo que como minimo deveria aver puesto el origen como se ha dicho anteriormente comentando el video presentado al concurso.

Bueno tras ver el video me ha maravillado i os queria preguntar si encontrarias bien hacerlo muy bien realizado para navidad en la cena familiar. 

para que veais mi nivel os dejo un video:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=zaD6bz26U50

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVzZSnFEs-U

----------


## Voidmain

Como se echa en falta la mano de cierto irlandés... :(

Yang, solo te preguntaré una cosilla: ¿Crees que se puede preparar un juego (y ya no me refiero a este en concreto) en dos semanas?

En cuanto al argumento del hilo, prefiero no opinar a fondo. La gente que carece de ética y respeto me hace hervir la sangre. Una actitud tan obtusa como la de los "homenajeadores" es dificil de cambiar sin la ayuda de cirugía o electroshocks.

----------


## swaze

yo me uno a todos vosotrosy  tambien me he permitido ponerle un mensaje. Creo que este tipo de juegos, deben permanecer siendo regalos, pues es la decision de sus autores y debe respetarse, demas eso les da un significado mas haya de la palabra juego, les da sentimiento.

Por otra parte hay que empezar a hacer entender a la gente que la magi no es tecnica, y que por much oque se sientan preparados para realizar un juego, eso no siempre da derecho a hacerlo, por lo menos no asi, no de esta forma.

En la magia hay unas normas eticas y morales, otras de presentacion y otras tecnicas, hay que cumplir con ellas no solo con las que convienen.

P.D: seguro que muchos no sabeis del o que hablo, pero y saliendome del hilo, este mensaje a sido escrito desde mi nuevo y flamante iPhone ^^tenía que decirlo o explotaba

----------


## yang

voidmain, el fade-out ( lo que hace al principio de convertir todas las cartas en blancas) lo tengo desde hace tiempo.

lo demas.. bueno.. domino perfectamente los ases de Mc'donald.

efectivamente la charla me falta i es justillo aprenderla ha recitar con el tono adecuado i a la vez que se realiza el juego.

antes de presentarlo se lo ire haciendo a otro mago amigo mio para que me critique, si veo que no me sale lo suficientemente bien no lo are.

con respecto a la etica, no encuentro bien colgar el video ni ir haciendolo por todos lados pero si encuentro etico hacerlo en una ocasion tan especial como navidad ( a no ser que me convencais ) .



Pero lo encuentro tan bonito que he empezado a hacer una versión

----------


## swaze

> con respecto a la etica, no encuentro bien colgar el video ni ir haciendolo por todos lados pero si encuentro etico hacerlo en una ocasion tan especial como navidad ( a no ser que me convencais ) .






¿que razonamiento etico justifica hacerlo en una fiesta religiosa totalmente delsigada del juego? Navidad es como verano y como cualquier otra fecha por lo menos en lo referente a la etica. 

En navidad tambien está mal robar, plagiar, copiar, sobornar, matar,etc y asi un largo etc; no veo diferencia la verdad y con todo el respeto del mundo.

Puedo ocmprender que uno lo haga a sus familiares o amigos en un momento dado y no creo que eso necesite jsutificaicon alguna de fechas señaladas, pero una cosa es en privado y de forma extraordinaria a presentarlo o coglarlo en internet, sea o no navidad.

----------


## yang

A ver  la navidad para mi lo especial no es la parte religiosa si no, la familiar
pocas veces tengo la oportunidad de compartir un juego tan bonito con mis seres queridos. ( como puedes imaginar la mayoria no los veo mucho)

siento que no me ayas entendido asi swaze.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Para que preguntas sobre si hacerlo o no aquí?, ¿vas a hacer caso a lo que te digan?, aquí nadie te puede (o debe) decir nada, se lo deberías preguntar a Miguel Ángel Gea, si no tienes posibilidad de preguntar no deberías hacerlo.

Sería curioso que se hubiera publicado el juego en un libro hace tiempo y no hubiera salido en youtube o televisión, seguro que estaría olvidado y no habría ese ansia por plagiar ("homenajear"). El problema está en cuando alguien tiene algo "prohibido", algo que sólo esa persona tiene.

----------


## yang

Rafa, ese no es mi caso.

en efecto que os are caso, por eso pregunto.

perdon si me he equibocado al postear esto aqui.

----------


## miguelajo

Una cosa que me hace gracia de estas cosas..
Decenas, centenas,miles,millones de juegos publicados en libros y DVD´s pero siempre se nos antoja hacer el que hemos visto a otro mago..sin saber si se puede o no..
Y luego nos creemos libres de copiarle porque "es sólo una versión de los Mac Donnald".
Y entonces? si no reconoces y admites su trabajo en la charla y la estética del manejo? Por qué le copias a él y no haces el juego original de Mac Donald o cualquiera de las cientos de versiones que se publican sobre este juego?
En fin...caprichos de la magia...
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## magomago

yang , el consejo te lo voy a dar yo, ya que estamos en epocas navideñas y soy como papa noel . Ho,ho,ho ,y mi consejo es......haz lo que quieras.

Pero antes de hacer lo que quieras piensa:

1- Si yo le hago un regalo a mi novia para que sea unico en el mundo y me lo copian y algun dia veo con el mismo regalo a alguien que no es mi novia ¿Como me sentaria?. O lo que es lo mismo,voy a coger el juego de Gea y voy a copiarlo tal cual es.

2- Voy a leer un libro de poesia ,donde en vez de los 4 reyes sean las 4 reinas o las 4 Jotas y hablen de los seres queridos que desaparecen de nuestras vidas , pero en epocas navideñas siempre quedarán en nuestra memoria (Reunion final) y las cartas blancas pueden simbolizar el olvido,etc,etc,etc,etc.y hacer el juego un poquito mas tuyo.

Yo no estoy tanto en contra de que no puedas realizar este juego a tus familiares (otra cosa es que lo pongas en youtube en plan "que bueno soy"),lo que estoy en contra es la falta de respeto por parte de muchos magos a los juegos de los demas y la falta de originalidad tipo culo veo culo quiero que existe en el mundo de la magia.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Yo acabo de mandar un relato de García Márquez a un concurso de cuentos. Sé que no es mío, pero ¡es tan bonito!. Lo he escrito con mis palabras, con sus faltas de ortografía que lo hacen más auténtico. No creo que se lo tenga que decir, porque el ya ha tenido sufieciente reconocimiento con Cien Años de Soledad...

La Magia es un Arte y en el Arte es muy importante la humildad (digan lo que digan algunos) y el reconocimiento a los que nos preceden. Si te gusta un juego de otro, pídele permiso para usarlo

Of-topic: Swaze, ¡Mamón!   :Wink:

----------


## Patito

Yo ya paso de hacerme más mala sangre y de acordarme de la progenitora de más de uno, para que al final no sirva para nada.
Me cabrea muchísimo este tema, porque yo siempre he intentado ser lo más respetuoso posible con los demás, y me revienta que la gente no tenga ningún respeto hacia el trabajo de los demás. Ni hacia el trabajo, ni hacia el esfuerzo, ni hacia la misma persona, ni hacia nada.

¿Pero para qué me voy a cabrear? Si luego, por mucho humo que me salga de las orejas, cualquier payaso pretencioso va a hacer lo que le de la real gana, y si quiere colgar el asesinato de un juego que ni siquiera es suyo, que nadie le ha dado permiso para hacerlo, que ni se molesta en cambiar el diálogo, y/o que hasta tiene la poca vergüenza de entrar a concurso con ese asesinato, ¿qué puedo hacer? Aparte de que me hiervan las tripas y suelte toda clase de animaladas por la boca, no puedo hacer nada. Ojo, que no quiere decir que no me reviente, y que si lo tuviese delante, se llevaría un par de collejas con el muestrario de morcillas que tengo por manos.

Hala, ya me he quedado un poco mejor.

----------


## Isma84

> Muy bien Isma... o no te he entendido o no has entendido tú nada de lo que estamos hablando ni en qué consiste la ética en la Magia (que dicho de paso tampoco es muy compleja ni muy amplia).


Si ejem.. creo que no me explique muy bien   :Oops:  Lo que quiero decir es que aunque llegues a poder realizar ese juego no veo correcto el hacerlo tal cual lo hace su dueño y sin nisiquiera referirte a él o cambiar la charla para acomodarla a tu estilo, y menos para un concurso.

se me entiende?  :roll:

----------


## rafael montesinos

> ¿Pero para qué me voy a cabrear? Si luego, por mucho humo que me salga de las orejas, cualquier payaso pretencioso va a hacer lo que le de la real gana, y si quiere colgar el asesinato de un juego que ni siquiera es suyo, que nadie le ha dado permiso para hacerlo, que ni se molesta en cambiar el diálogo, y/o que hasta tiene la poca vergüenza de entrar a concurso con ese asesinato, ¿qué puedo hacer? Aparte de que me hiervan las tripas y suelte toda clase de animaladas por la boca, no puedo hacer nada. Ojo, que no quiere decir que no me reviente, y que si lo tuviese delante, se llevaría un par de collejas con el muestrario de morcillas que tengo por manos.
> 
> Hala, ya me he quedado un poco mejor.


 Tu mismo lo has dicho, no merece la pena ni cabrearse por esos payasos, y cuida tu muestrario de morcillas para hacer cartomagia, ...................que las cuidas con Glicerina...que lo se yo...que tu  me lo recomendastes , y muy bien por cierto.

                                                     Un saludo.

----------


## BusyMan

> Muy bien Isma... o no te he entendido o no has entendido tú nada de lo que estamos hablando ni en qué consiste la ética en la Magia (que dicho de paso tampoco es muy compleja ni muy amplia).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Si ejem.. creo que no me explique muy bien   Lo que quiero decir es que aunque llegues a poder realizar ese juego no veo correcto el hacerlo tal cual lo hace su dueño y sin nisiquiera referirte a él o cambiar la charla para acomodarla a tu estilo, y menos para un concurso.
> 
> se me entiende?  :roll:


Perfecto ahora  :Wink1:

----------


## yang

Gracias a todos especialmente a magomago por la versión.

estoy deacuerdo con todos vosotros y creo que es una falta de respeto ( no muy grande) lo que queria hacer.

Asi que a trabajar en una versión o pulir un poco la de magomago!!


PD: a no ser que me encuentre a GEA i me de permiso.

PD2: lo del regalo, me ha llegado ondo ya que me ha recordado a un caso muy parecido personal i me he puesto en la piel del autor.

----------


## Isma84

me lo parece a mi o los videos del youtube sobre el efecto en cuestion se han borrado??

----------


## yang

Isma, el de GH3B1ON ( el segundo video del que se ha hablado ) si que lo ha borrado.

como ya os dije yo lo conozco y me ha explicado los motivos.

Lo que paso esque un comentario le sento muy mal y entonces ya no entro en razón. Asta que se lo pidieron educadamente.

el presentado al concurso que yo seap no lo ha borrado.

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

He estado conversando con *Ghebion*, y el chaval no ha querido en ningun momento ofender ni a Gea, ni a la comunidad magica. Simplemente fué desconocimiento de las "reglas no escritas" 

Una vez ha visto el error, se ha disculpado de la mejor forma posible. Retirando el video. Creo que a sido una acción de alavar, tambien he hablado en privado con *werinbongui*.

Me a comentado que el puso el video sin saber que era una falta de etica o respeto a la comunidad magica. Su primera intención fué de retirarlo pero al recibir ataques contra su persona (sabemos lo frio y exajerado que puede llegar a ser algo leido en internet) se encabezonó. Que sucede, pues que la pelota, a la par que rueda colina abajo se va haciendo cada vez mas grande. Hasta el punto que uno ya no sabe como pararla. Y esto es lo que le ha pasado precisamente. 

Tiene 17 años, lleva un año en magia y tiene una ganas de comerse el mundo enormes (Las mismas que muchos de nosotros con esa edad) y aunque sus formas no hayan sido correctas (Que la de muchos de nosotros tampoco) creo que es algo por lo que tampoco debemos crucificar a nadie. Él ya ha retirado el video de Internet y los comentarios de grandes magos y personas le han hecho aprender una lección muy importante en la vida (Magica o no) En fin, gracias a todos los que con vuestras opiniones habeis contribuido a que un joven mago encamine su amor a la magia, amor que es el que al fin y al cabo todos compartimos. ¡¡Un abrazo a todos!!

----------


## Gandalf777

Respeto   los comentarios  de todos,   recien   descubri esta maravilla de juego " las 4 dimensiones de tiempo"  Wooooww!!!  profundo  cierto?? tecnicamente por el momento no me da para hacerlo aunque  ya andaba pensando una forma.  No niego, que mi primera  idea despues de verlo  fue,  ahhh!! si  tan solo pudiera  hacerlo,  (al menos para mi familia)
 y me encuentro con este largo hilo  sobre la etica en la magia, habia  visto  que   se debe citar al autor  de un  efecto, o de agregarle  algo personala a una presentacion, pero  nunca vi  tanta ofensa  por  intentar  hacer algo ,  algunos  como que se lo toman personal,  como si  de verdad  hacer un video  con este  juego, fuera una  directa forma de decir: Mira  Gea,  como no te respeto!! (lo haga bien o mal) .  me sorprende   y me aterra,  no lo tomen a mal,  solo no se donde  perdimos la tolerancia  tambien  los magos.  Bueno,  como   de verdad amo la magia , prometo no  intentar presentar este Juego , hasta que  este publicado  y sea de uso comun, que espero  sea pronto, por que  es una verdadera Joya.    
Y unas preguntas:  como  puedo saber  que juegos  si presentar y cuales no :Confused:   (de quemanera no le falto a alguien  el respeto  haciendo magia :Confused: )

Saludos cordiales

----------


## Ravenous

Lo más fácil es, como regla general, si está publicado, se puede hacer. Ahora que tampoco es motivo de alegría calcar la presentación de otro aunque la haya publicado palabra por palabra...

----------


## Weribongui

Maldito Weribongui.. que habrá sido de él...

----------


## Ravenous

Sé de buena tinta que se convirtió en monje gregoriano, pero lo echaron porque desafinaba. Tengo entendido que ahora se dedica a la vida contemplativa, sentado junto a una ventana mirando al horizonte con una baraja en la mano y un calcetín en la otra, esperando un paquete que le prometieron y que nunca llegó...

----------


## Gandalf777

Ravenous:
es decir, si esta publicado ,  yo  puedo hacerlo  , poniendole  una presentacion  propia  cierto??  (como dices  eso de calcar pasoa  por paso,  es una paja  tambien  je je je)  Gracias por la  aclaracion

----------


## Ravenous

Efectivamente.

----------


## Nani

Pues...
Ahora que se retoma este tema, tengo que decir, con todo el respeto del  mundo, que creo que todo esto se exagera y mucho. Si un artista hace  algo que gusta, saldrán mil covers de aficionados en youtube. Si los  Rolling o los Beatles tienen que empezar a pedir las disculpas de todos  los desgraciados que han hecho versiones desafortunadas de sus canciones  no terminan en 100 vidas. Que las canciones están publicadas? Hay  también miles de covers de canciones no publicadas o piratas.
Se debe pedir permiso para hacer un juego en una reunión familiar? Tengo  que mandarle un email a Keith Richards si quiero tocar un tema de él en  un botellón con 5 colegas? Por favor...
Y digo esto porque ya me ha pasado y he visto cómo un mago se ofendía  porque le dije que me encantaba un juego suyo (no publicado) y que  habíamos estado hablando sobre él unos amigos magos. Tengo amigos  músicos por ejemplo, que cuando sucede algo así se llenan de alegría y  comentan tranquilamente su composición e intercambian opiniones. 
Para mí el límite lo pone precisamente el ámbito en el que suceden las  cosas. Estamos hablando del trabajo y del pan de la gente. Si un mago  profesional vive en parte de vender sus creaciones, por supuesto éstas  se deben respetar al máximo! Ningún mago profesional o semiprofesional  debería hacer estas composiciones en ninguna actuación, como es lógico.  Pero yo cuando cojo una baraja y hago magia para 5 amigos, si me apetece  me pongo a tocar el violín invisible como un loco! Sería ridículo hacer  algo así en un espectáculo y cobrar por ello, pero sería igual de  ridículo mandarle un mail a tamariz un sábado a las 4 de la madrugada  pidiéndole si puedo hacer un juego no publicado de él que he visto por  internet, porque estoy en casa con 3 colegas y quieren ver magia..
Todo el respeto del mundo a las creaciones, trabajo y el pan de los  artistas, pero por favor, que estamos a un paso de crear la SGME  (Sociedad General de Magos Espanoles), lo que nos faltaba!!

----------


## Gandalf777

Nani:
concuerdo  totalmente!!!  es un arte!!!  el arte se debe compartir, el arte es un medio de expresion,  si es asi,  expresar  es comunicar!! , no me imagino a un doctor  descubriendo la cura para el cancer   diciendo,  me deben pedir permiso  para curar a sus pacientes.  Es  el siglo 21.  
Cierto que debe haber respeto y  reconocimiento al  creador,  eso si no puede faltar. en lo particular,  yo seria  feliz  si pudiera crear un juego , que la gente vea y diga :  ahhh  yo  lo quiero  hacer, quiero sorprender a mi gente con eso,  encantado de  que  todo el mundo lo  haga!!!

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Me encanta este juego y la historia que utiliza, cada vez me gusta mas Gea y hace poco tiempo a sacado Essence!! xD va a estar increible.

----------


## joepc

El juego aparece en el primer DVD de Essence.

----------

